# Can fish get dwarfism?



## PrimevalFan (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I found a baby fish in the tank on august 25th (its a balloon molly) and it hasn't grown at all even now. Im wondering if fish can get dwarfism? Has this been heard of before? How will it effect the little ones life?

Any ideas/advise would be helpful.

Thanks :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

It's most likely just stunted. Caused by food, water quality, temps ect. The difference being a dwarf would be genetically small whilst stunted individuals are small because of environment.
I have a platy that was severely stunted and it's about 4 years old now and doing fine.


----------



## PrimevalFan (Jul 14, 2012)

LiamRatSnake said:


> It's most likely just stunted. Caused by food, water quality, temps ect. The difference being a dwarf would be genetically small whilst stunted individuals are small because of environment.
> I have a platy that was severely stunted and it's about 4 years old now and doing fine.


Aah, ok thanks.

I dont think its because of the environment though because i had several more babys the following day, and there full size now.

Oh well, hopefully he'll be ok like your platty. Thanks :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

PrimevalFan said:


> Aah, ok thanks.
> 
> I dont think its because of the environment though because i had several more babys the following day, and there full size now.
> 
> Oh well, hopefully he'll be ok like your platty. Thanks :2thumb::2thumb:


He could just be a fluke. They can be genetically stunted but it's not the same as dwarfism unless it passes on. My little one produces normal sized offspring unfortunately.


----------

